# Your thoughts on uber xl



## Art

Well what are your thoughts on uber xl?
How badly has it impacted the uber suv business in your area? 

I have seen a dramatic drop in rids in the passed 3 weekends that uber xl has lunched here in la.

On an average friday night I would have around 8-12 rides in an 6-8 hr shift, a few more on a saturday night give or take.
In the passed two weekends im lucky if I get 3-6.

Why the hell would uber under cut it self like this?

Obviously they make less on commission since now whoever doesn't care what vehicle they arrive / get picked up in has the choice of uber xl vs before they had to get uber suv if there was more then 4 passengers.


----------



## Jeeves

I don't get the increased commission from Uber? Do you think insurance is more perhaps for them?


----------



## Art

Its just like uber black and uber suv.
They take just enough for the driver to make a couple of bucks extra, and they pocket the rest even tough they dont do anything extra in return. 
Doesn't have anything to do with the insurance, they take a extra dolar upfront. They dont insure uber black or uber suv, the insurance comes with the tcp# that we must carry and pay our selfs.


----------



## u_no_me

It seems that XL does not surge when X does, makes no sense. Why should it be cheaper for a passenger to request an XL during a surge period than an X? Is this a bug, or is there some warped logic to it?


----------



## Just Some Guy

u_no_me said:


> It seems that XL does not surge when X does, makes no sense. Why should it be cheaper for a passenger to request an XL during a surge period than an X? Is this a bug, or is there some warped logic to it?


Black doesn't necessarily surge when X does either... so sometimes it's cheaper to go Black than X. It's all about supply and demand ratios.


----------



## u_no_me

Just Some Guy said:


> Black doesn't necessarily surge when X does either... so sometimes it's cheaper to go Black than X. It's all about supply and demand ratios.


I like what JFK said, "a rising tide raises all boats". Supply and demand ratios are just math. Logic dictates that a smart passenger shouldn't be able to game the system by ordering me as an XL at a lower rate than he would get me as an X.

As an XL, I have no ability to filter out X requests at regular rates, I have to take the approximately 85% X requests to 15% XL requests I get. Why should I not also benefit as an XL on surge pricing?


----------



## Art

X & xl surge together and black & suv sure together. 

Its funny how sometimes x surges higher than suv


----------



## u_no_me

Art said:


> X & xl surge together and black & suv sure together.


That would make sense, but that didn't seem to be the case to me the last 2 times I got an XL request during a surge, and the last passenger even said he picked XL because it was cheaper than the X surge in effect at the time. Perhaps a bug?


----------



## remy

I had Uber delete me from XL. Sorry not worth it for me. 28% commission take for $11 fare plus added weight. Had 7 total XL rides and I couldn't take it anymore!


----------



## u_no_me

remy said:


> I had Uber delete me from XL. Sorry not worth it for me. 28% commission take for $11 fare plus added weight. Had 7 total XL rides and I couldn't take it anymore!


Why do you think XL commission is 28%? I think that's only for SUV.

https://partners.uber.com/faq/questions/2561


----------



## remy

XL is 28% not unless they changed it. But yes its 28%


----------



## u_no_me

remy said:


> XL is 28% not unless they changed it. But yes its 28%


Did you check the link on driver site in my prior post ? Where are you getting 28% for XL? I Don't think so.


----------



## remy

u_no_me said:


> Did you check the link on driver site in my prior post ? Where are you getting 28% for XL? I Don't think so.


Well ok? You don't have to believe me. 
Now you do the math.


----------



## u_no_me

remy said:


> Well ok? You don't have to believe me.
> Now you do the math.


remy, I just checked a couple sample calculations off my last statement. You're wrong.


----------



## remy

Show me


----------



## u_no_me

remy said:


> Show me


remy, it's real simple, first, go to the link I posted and find where there or ANY OTHER uber communication states that XL is 28%.
second, go to your pay statement and find an XL ride. divide the uber fee by the fare.


----------



## remy

Show me your pay statement with uberxl! Its very simple!


----------



## u_no_me

remy, hmmm, I calculated off the jpg you posted and that is 28%, not sure why mine is different.


----------



## remy

Myb we are different market?


----------



## u_no_me

remy said:


> Myb we are different market?


I guess, where are you?
Taking 28% off XL *is* ridiculous when it eats up most of the incremental rate. You'd think Uber would understand an XL's incremental cost of operation is much higher.


----------



## remy

u_no_me said:


> I guess, where are you?
> Taking 28% off XL *is* ridiculous when it eats up most of the incremental rate. You'd think Uber would understand an XL's incremental cost of operation is much higher.


SF/north bay area. Uber says by being X and XL will increase my earnings but when I see the fare and they take 28% and looked at my gas due to overweight load I said no thank you! Take me off XL. Uber was making money not me.


----------



## u_no_me

"the large print giveth and the small print taketh away "

Tom Waits


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03

No offense to XL drivers, but I think it sucks...

A couple of things that have really ****ed things up for UberSUV drivers.
1.) Shift in dispatch.
No longer will SUVs be dispatched to regular BLACK car requests, SUV only gets SUV Requests​
2.) Introduction of UberXL as lower cost version of UberSUV.
It severely undercuts the SUV market in a way not even remotely comparable to UberX vs Black.​
The only thing I can say is thank god there aren't more UberXL drivers out there willing to take 28% on the chin for lower ride revenues...

I already put my deposit down on a 2015 Suburban and have had my TCP permit processed, and hopefully by the end of the month will be doing SUV in OC... But the fundamental change in business strategy sucks monster balls...


----------



## u_no_me

"the large print giveth and the small print taketh away "


----------



## Walkersm

*1.) Shift in dispatch.
No longer will SUVs be dispatched to regular BLACK car requests, SUV only gets SUV Requests*

Wow that's a biggie. That was the only reason to get an SUV and pay the extra commission was that you have access to the black rides if you were the closest to keep you busy and earning (albeit at a lower rate) .


----------



## Nautilis

I've been driving UberXL trips since they rolled it out here in Boston. I'm starting to cringe whenever I see an UberXL request come through and I'm considering taking myself off of the XL queue like Remy did.

UberXL has become popular with the drunk college groups. The majority of my XL trips has been parties that want to cram more than 6 people in my car. They take at least twice as long to enter the car and are annoyingly rowdy. I've also had two trips where the rider totally took advantage of me by using my car as a moving van (with no tip!)

The only upside that I see with XL is that on slow nights, I probably get more ride requests because I'm working off of both the X and XL queues. But even then, most of my XL trips are 15+ minutes away from my location since there are so few of us out on the road.


----------



## mp775

Nautilis said:


> But even then, most of my XL trips are 15+ minutes away from my location since there are so few of us out on the road.


Interesting. If they end up getting desperate for XL drivers, maybe I'll apply for a special dispensation to drive my '94 Caprice wagon .


----------



## remy

u_no_me said:


> I guess, where are you?
> Taking 28% off XL *is* ridiculous when it eats up most of the incremental rate. You'd think Uber would understand an XL's incremental cost of operation is much higher.


Here I was looking for this when Uber sent it out.


----------



## remy

Btw, XL is really cheap. Cheaper than bus I mean so cheap to fit 6 people and only go for 1 mile then uber takes 28%


----------



## LookyLou

Looks like you really need to count on longer trips on XL. The main difference is in the per mile at a little over a buck more.

I can see how you would loose out on the minimum and short trips.


----------



## remy

Yep. Not worth it.


----------



## Sydney Uber

I'd be lucky to get one ping a week here in Sydney for the SUV. Don't know why this market segment is so poorly marketed and utilised. With 6 (or 8pax that the Viano can take) it makes for very affordable group travel.

The maths is 20% of $3.15 p/km is a nice commission for UBER. Cheap at only 75c more p/km to the passengers.

I wonder if UBER sees every SUV booking as robbing it of a 2nd car booking for a group?

When cruise ships come to town, taxis just can't cope with the luggage loads passengers have. This and the airport is where SUVs should be pushed along.


----------



## Nautilis

u_no_me said:


> It seems that XL does not surge when X does, makes no sense. Why should it be cheaper for a passenger to request an XL during a surge period than an X? Is this a bug, or is there some warped logic to it?


I have seen UberX and UberXL surge at different times (maybe since the new app update?) and riders have caught on. I had two regular price UberXL ride requests yesterday during an UberX price surge of 2x. To add further insult, the ride requests were at least 10 mins away and one of them was only going less than a mile away. Total money losers


----------



## Art

Art said:


> X & xl surge together and black & suv sure together.
> 
> Its funny how sometimes x surges higher than suv


Correction it seems like uber has changed the system and every class of vehicles surges independent


----------



## Art

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> No offense to XL drivers, but I think it sucks...
> 
> A couple of things that have really ****ed things up for UberSUV drivers.
> 1.) Shift in dispatch.
> No longer will SUVs be dispatched to regular BLACK car requests, SUV only gets SUV Requests​
> 2.) Introduction of UberXL as lower cost version of UberSUV.
> It severely undercuts the SUV market in a way not even remotely comparable to UberX vs Black.​
> The only thing I can say is thank god there aren't more UberXL drivers out there willing to take 28% on the chin for lower ride revenues...
> 
> I already put my deposit down on a 2015 Suburban and have had my TCP permit processed, and hopefully by the end of the month will be doing SUV in OC... But the fundamental change in business strategy sucks monster balls...


I still get black car request. 
Not as much anymore since uber fixed the problem with the ones that where looking at the map and requesting black and getting in with 7 passengers.

Now you only see black cars acutely on the map and just a few suv's but some of thos black cars are suvs and will respond to suv calls. 
So the sneaky customers have to actually request suv if the want a suv.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03

Art said:


> I still get black car request.
> Not as much anymore since uber fixed the problem with the ones that where looking at the map and requesting black and getting in with 7 passengers.
> 
> Now you only see black cars acutely on the map and just a few suv's but some of thos black cars are suvs and will respond to suv calls.
> So the sneaky customers have to actually request suv if the want a suv.


I sent Uber an email and they actually replied in about a day, that's pretty much it... They were requesting a black and hoping for an suv so they would get the bonus passengers for free.

There was also an additional glitch that didn't show Uber SUVs on the map as available.

Apparently it has been fixed


----------



## uberx2015

uber xl rates for you in CA is at NJ uberx pricing at 20% commission, 

working for uberx in NJ you can only make 30-50 cents a mile and run your vehicle into the ground with nothing to show for your 100 hours + a week of work, 
I have stopped working for ubernj and I am waiting on my tlc license and plates so I can work in NYC as uber suv or uber black, that is the only way to make real money,


----------



## Sydney Uber

uberx2015 said:


> uber xl rates for you in CA is at NJ uberx pricing at 20% commission,
> 
> working for uberx in NJ you can only make 30-50 cents a mile and run your vehicle into the ground with nothing to show for your 100 hours + a week of work,
> I have stopped working for ubernj and I am waiting on my tlc license and plates so I can work in NYC as uber suv or uber black, that is the only way to make real money,


Don't depend on UBER for 100% of your takings!!

Foster and build your own contacts and clients.


----------



## uberx2015

Sydney Uber said:


> Don't depend on UBER for 100% of your takings!!
> 
> Foster and build your own contacts and clients.


and how do I do that legally ?


----------



## LAuberX

With gas at over $4.10/gal I don't see driving uberxl as worth the extra investment. Our old Honda Pilot v6 got about 15 mpg in mixed driving... Uber use would drive that number down even more! vs. A uberX Prius at 45 mpg?

Any uberxl mpg average reports here?


----------



## Sydney Uber

uberx2015 said:


> and how do I do that legally ?


Surely if you are a licensed and approved Public Vehicle operator, with plates attached then you are a legally Able to promote your business. Is this not the case?


----------



## uberx2015

Sydney Uber said:


> Surely if you are a licensed and approved Public Vehicle operator, with plates attached then you are a legally Able to promote your business. Is this not the case?


uber xl uses personal plates, no need for special plates or licensing just like uber x,

now ubersuv and uberblack do require pvo plates, commercial insurance to operate,


----------



## Sydney Uber

uberx2015 said:


> uber xl uses personal plates, no need for special plates or licensing just like uber x,
> 
> now ubersuv and uberblack do require pvo plates, commercial insurance to operate,


So which market will you be in?


----------



## Anastasia

Uber X is clearly a slap in the face to all the legitimate classes of Uber. This one we need to unite on?


----------



## Nautilis

LAuberX said:


> Any uberxl mpg average reports here?


I realistically get 12-14 MGP city driving with my Nissan Pathfinder.


----------



## SgtMurphy

I thought that I found XL would surge when X was not mostly. It enraged me once I figured it out, but only almost as much as the 28% bullshit. It's never enough with Travis in his evil ****ing submarine lair. I hope someone goes UberPostal on their asses. Not me because I'm TOTES sane....for anyone reading this...monitoring..TOTES


----------



## Just Some Guy

SgtMurphy said:


> I thought that I found XL would surge when X was not mostly. It enraged me once I figured it out, but only almost as much as the 28% bullshit. It's never enough with Travis in his evil ****ing submarine lair. I hope someone goes UberPostal on their asses. Not me because I'm TOTES sane....for anyone reading this...monitoring..TOTES


I'm certain you're just as sane as I am...


----------



## uberx2015

Sydney Uber said:


> So which market will you be in?


NYC new york,


----------



## dominant7th

Since the XL launch, it's been night and day for me. When I just did UberX, I was thinking it wasn't going to work out. Atfer XL launched, I was very lucky to get the requests I was getting. Since Black & SUV are being "converted" to X and XL (if their cars are older), I saw my demand drop a little. Although the mileage is really bad, and I have to drive a litle farther for some requests, the fares add up to compensate. I drive even more cautiously since I have more weight (braking, handling turns, etc.). I ususally have really good experiences, but lately, I've been getting grief since my car is incorrectly listed on the picklist/description. People will be more likely to trash your vehicle in larger groups as opposed to when driving just one or two people. And the water/gum/candy is really unfeasable as after my first 2 trips because they leave the garbage on the floor and I'm not trying to carry cases of water for ungrateful people. Also, I MUST get out of the vehicle for each XL request since I have to fold the seat (it's pretty incredible how people don't know how to use the handle) and explain the seating arrangements (2 in the boot, 3 in the middle, and shotgun). Same thing at drop off; I do a check to see if the car is trashed or if they left anything behind. This past Sat, I had 2 incidents where I had to cancel because people wanted me to take more than 6 people. They were like "It's a 7 passenger and we have 7 people", and I'm like "Cool, who's driving?" or they say don't worry about it, blah blah blah. I think I need to start confirming XL requests before rolling just to set the proper expectations.


----------



## Sydney Uber

dominant7th said:


> Since the XL launch, it's been night and day for me. When I just did UberX, I was thinking it wasn't going to work out. Atfer XL launched, I was very lucky to get the requests I was getting. Since Black & SUV are being "converted" to X and XL (if their cars are older), I saw my demand drop a little. Although the mileage is really bad, and I have to drive a litle farther for some requests, the fares add up to compensate. I drive even more cautiously since I have more weight (braking, handling turns, etc.). I ususally have really good experiences, but lately, I've been getting grief since my car is incorrectly listed on the picklist/description. People will be more likely to trash your vehicle in larger groups as opposed to when driving just one or two people. And the water/gum/candy is really unfeasable as after my first 2 trips because they leave the garbage on the floor and I'm not trying to carry cases of water for ungrateful people. Also, I MUST get out of the vehicle for each XL request since I have to fold the seat (it's pretty incredible how people don't know how to use the handle) and explain the seating arrangements (2 in the boot, 3 in the middle, and shotgun). Same thing at drop off; I do a check to see if the car is trashed or if they left anything behind. This past Sat, I had 2 incidents where I had to cancel because people wanted me to take more than 6 people. They were like "It's a 7 passenger and we have 7 people", and I'm like "Cool, who's driving?" or they say don't worry about it, blah blah blah. I think I need to start confirming XL requests before rolling just to set the proper expectations.


Groups are more likely to be difficult as you say. Add alcohol into the mix and by the end of a celebratory night you may feel like giving it away forever

I have two Mercedes Vianos with an aftermarket centre seat up front so legally I can take 8 pax but because Uber only quotes 6 pax I limit it at that. If riders insist on taking the other 2 seats then I tell them that its $20 cash to do so or a second Uber Car or Cab.

I'm sure I've copped a bad rating for that, but I'm not doing anything for nothing!


----------



## remy

I thought I was the only one feeling XL is totally lame. I was excited when it first came out and did 10 trips with XL. After mess after mess and gas just drained my vehicle for $15 fare and 28% commission was no longer worth it. Emailed Uber and requested them to take me out of XL. I feel so much better now!


----------



## dominant7th

The $ is ok, I don't mind XL at all, I just need to make some adjustments.


----------



## Dave P

Hey guys, I have a quick question. If you drive for Uber XL, are you able to also get Uber X pings? Same question for Uber SUV. Are you confined to just one or can you crossover when one is slow snd the other is busy or surging? Thanks


----------



## ProDriver

I drive an uber XL vehicle in Seattle and I get both x and XL requests and XL does surge whenever x surges. Unless they changed it this weekend without letting us know. I prefer to pick up Uber XL because its rates are 2.75 per mile and 30cents per min, especially since X rates are being dropped to only $1.35 per mile and 0.24cents per min. 
X requests are not worth the drive for my vehicle because it only gets about 18-20mpg.


----------



## Kenny Fukuda

I'm about to try UberXL here in MSP -- I've got a smaller car that I've used for UberX and Lyft, and have a Honda Pilot that I'll use for UberXL. So, if we can get rides on both UberX and UberXL when we are driving an XL car -- how many XL rides are people getting vs. X rides?


----------



## TrafficSlayer

remy said:


> Here I was looking for this when Uber sent it out.


Wow, based on that, you could conceivably make less on an XL trip than an X for the same exact trip!


----------



## TrafficSlayer

Kenny Fukuda said:


> I'm about to try UberXL here in MSP -- I've got a smaller car that I've used for UberX and Lyft, and have a Honda Pilot that I'll use for UberXL. So, if we can get rides on both UberX and UberXL when we are driving an XL car -- how many XL rides are people getting vs. X rides?


This messes stuff up for X drivers who get pings from people with 5 or more people who are too cheap to pony up the extra for XL because they sometimes get SUVs that will fit them all. I hope that as XL drivers, you make the riders cancel and re-request as XL if they have 5 or more!


----------



## TrafficSlayer

uberx2015 said:


> and how do I do that legally ?


If you drive black car, you can do it because you have commercial licenses, etc., as UberX, you can't.


----------



## OldTownSean

I can tell you it has impacted cab business in Scottsdale, but only for the lesser drivers. My cab business profit is up 15-20% this summer over last and it is slow season here. Still there is a lot of crying and grumbling at the cage. Music to my ears. 

People ask all the time, is uber affecting my business? I reply no, but I'm really good and I welcome the competition. I think it is hurting a lot of drivers though.


----------



## Richard G.

Jeeves said:


> I don't get the increased commission from Uber? Do you think insurance is more perhaps for them?


PARTICIPATE ON THIS POLL
https://uberpeople.net/threads/unhappy-with-28-fee-for-uberxl.34130/


----------



## Richard G.

remy said:


> I had Uber delete me from XL. Sorry not worth it for me. 28% commission take for $11 fare plus added weight. Had 7 total XL rides and I couldn't take it anymore!


How did you get Uber to delete you from XL? I would like to do the same. Thank you.


----------



## Richard G.

u_no_me said:


> Why do you think XL commission is 28%? I think that's only for SUV.
> 
> XL pays 28% to Uber. Trust me I have done the math and I am outraged by this.


----------



## Richard G.

u_no_me said:


> I guess, where are you?
> Taking 28% off XL *is* ridiculous when it eats up most of the incremental rate. You'd think Uber would understand an XL's incremental cost of operation is much higher.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/unhappy-with-28-fee-for-uberxl.34130/


----------



## Richard G.

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> No offense to XL drivers, but I think it sucks...
> 
> A couple of things that have really ****ed things up for UberSUV drivers.
> 1.) Shift in dispatch.
> No longer will SUVs be dispatched to regular BLACK car requests, SUV only gets SUV Requests​
> 2.) Introduction of UberXL as lower cost version of UberSUV.
> It severely undercuts the SUV market in a way not even remotely comparable to UberX vs Black.​
> The only thing I can say is thank god there aren't more UberXL drivers out there willing to take 28% on the chin for lower ride revenues...
> 
> I already put my deposit down on a 2015 Suburban and have had my TCP permit processed, and hopefully by the end of the month will be doing SUV in OC... But the fundamental change in business strategy sucks monster balls...


https://uberpeople.net/threads/unhappy-with-28-fee-for-uberxl.34130/


----------



## 408gent

I haven't been ubering much lately, but did last night and it has been close to a month before that. I do both uberx and XL. I feel it has it's pluses and minuses. Like when I did it about a month ago, I mainly got XL rides that night. I felt like I would have gotten little to no rides, if I was only on uberx. Plus it really can pay good, if the ride is long enough, but you guys already went over the negatives. I just feel comfortable sometimes with XL.


----------



## Jose_A

XL in the DMV area is the best option IMO, especially at $2.50/mi + $.35/min. I talked to a black driver when I was waiting for a pax in Great Falls, and he said black demand isn't all that great. Some nights, I get as much as 12 rides. I also get plenty of pax who don't need XL but for whatever reason request it anyway. Those ones are the best!


----------



## RobertW

I am driving a 2011 Buick Enclave and get about 10 miles to the Gallon because I have to keep my car running here in Florida where the temperature requires the air conditioner running all the time. Even when you're parked to wait for a ride. Many times I wait 30 or 40 minutes or more before getting a rider. This is a losing proposition . I am not seeing any long term profits especially with Uber taking 28% on most of my rides. No wonder they're worth a few billion. We are paying through the nose. I like driving to make a few bucks. If Uber does not make some real changes soon they will be losing lots of driver to Lyft. They are a much fairer organization. I think we need to get Uber to realize this soon. Let me hear others thoughts.


----------



## Jose_A

I really wish they only took 20%, but even then after doing the math, it's still over 2x the payout as uberX. I discovered that when I first discovered XL only mode. I had to struggle to make $100 at first, and then I made $100 in only 5 rides later that evening after discovering XL. I also recently discovered that trying to stick to the suburbs in the DC area actually makes you more money since they're always going far.


----------

